# Why is it so easy to place an order??



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Arghhh, I keep spending money........

Feel Free to add a complimentry Gilmour to my order, 

I think i have a kinda fetish with recieving parcels!


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

yay, just arrived, snow foam, WB, and some bottles and sprayers. 

Thank you. 

Another order will be coming soon.


----------

